# Angelgeschenke



## sbtmtg3007 (14. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin hier völlig fachfremd im Forum unterwegs |rotwerden

Ich habe absolut kein Ahnung vom Angeln, ABER ich habe mir in den Kopf gesetzt meinem Vater dieses Jahr einen Adventskalender mit kleinen Angelutensilien zusammen zu stellen.

Und wie gesagt, ich habe da absolut keinen blassen Schimmer von Blinkern, Wobblern, Schnüren und was es sonst noch so alles gibt.

Ihr als Angler wisst doch sicherlich am besten was ein Angler so alles an kleinen Dingen braucht bzw. wovon ein Angler nie genug haben kann.

Mein Vater angelt überwiegend an Flüssen und Seen hier in Deutschland. Was er da genau angelt weiß ich nicht so genau, bin mir aber sicher, dass Forellen und Aale schon mal in der Kühltruhe gelandet sind. Außerdem hat er noch einen Räucherofen.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen, was in die 24 Päckchen alles hinein könnte. Alles zusammen sollte aber nicht mehr wie 25-30 EUR kosten.

Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## Doc Plato (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

Hallo, 

mit 25-30Euro wird es aber eng...

Vorschläge meinerseits:

Pose 1-10€
Hakenheft - 1,5 - 2,5€
Päckchen Karabinerwirbel ~ 2,5€
Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler ab ca. 3,5€ das Stück ... (gibt auch Wobbler die 30€ kosten)
Vorfachmaterial um selber Stahlvorfächer zu bauen ... 
Klemmblei und Grundbleie ab 0,80€


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

mir fallen da noch kleine Twister oder Gummifische ein, ca. -,30-/-,80 EUR/Stück

und vielleicht ein paar Knicklichter? (-,10 EUR/Stück?)

´n Glas Forellenteig?


----------



## Lorenz (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

Hi


sbtmtg3007 schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen, was in die 24 Päckchen alles hinein könnte. Alles zusammen sollte aber nicht mehr wie 25-30 EUR kosten.



Streich die 2 an der 24 und mach ihm dafür jeden Advent ein Päckchen mit was "vernünftigem"


----------



## sbtmtg3007 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*



Lorenz schrieb:


> ...mach ihm dafür jeden Advent ein Päckchen mit was "vernünftigem"



ja das klingt plausibel. jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden, was "vernünftig" ist.


----------



## Algon (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

Auf was angelt Dein Vater denn?

MfG Algon


----------



## allrounder13 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

Er hat doch geschrieben dass Forellen und Aale schon mal in der Kühltruhe gelandet sind!


----------



## Algon (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

Die können ja ach gekauft sein.|rolleyes
Ohne genau zuwissen wie/was er angelt wird es natürlich schwer.

MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

Richtig.#6

Ein reiner Forellen- oder Aalangler braucht keine Stahlvorfächer oder Festbleie . . .usw.


----------



## Algon (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

oder er ist Karpfenangler und Du schenkst ihm einen Wobbler. Der enterbt Dich.
Das wäre so, als würde man Bruzzlkracher Boilies zu Weihnachten schenken.
(@ Prof wollen wir zusammenlegen):q

MfG Algon


----------



## Domini (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

Also mit Mepps Spinnern für die Forellen kannst du bestimmt nix falsch machen sofern dein Vater auch Spinnangler ist.


----------



## Katteker (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*



Algon schrieb:


> Ohne genau zuwissen wie/was er angelt wird es natürlich schwer.
> 
> MfG Algon




Ach was, Quark. 

Haken, Wirbel, Posen, Knicklichter, Stopper, Ködernadeln, Blinker, Hakenlöser, Aterienklemmen, Grundbleie, Schrotblei, Boilistopper, und und und. Gibt ja wohl soooo viele kleine Dinge die eigentlich jeder Angler braucht. Und selbst wenn er tatsächlich nichts anderes macht als Spinnfischen mit Kunstködern wird er sich über kleine Sachen freuen und mal wieder mit seinem Sohn ein paar Rotaugen stippen. Macht Angeln doch bitte nich immer komplizierter als es ist.#h

Gruß
Dat Katteker


----------



## Algon (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

ganau,
schenk ihm ein paar Pilker, passt schon.


MfG Algon


----------



## Domini (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*



Algon schrieb:


> ganau,
> schenk ihm ein paar Pilker, passt schon.
> 
> 
> MfG Algon


 

300 gramm bleie nicht vergessen!


----------



## david24 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

vielleicht fragst du mal auf was für fische er angelt und machst heimlich nen foto von seinen sachen die er in seinem koffer hat.. dann können wir viel besser abschätzen was er braucht...

grundsetzlich kannst du sicher mit posen, grundbleien oder twistern nicht vie verkehrt machen.. wirbel wird er auch immer brauchen...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*



Domini schrieb:


> Also mit Mepps Spinnern für die Forellen kannst du bestimmt nix falsch machen sofern dein Vater auch Spinnangler ist.



Meppse gehen immer, Größe 3 in silber, freut sich (fast) jeder Angler drüber!


----------



## Doc Plato (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> Meppse gehen immer, Größe 3 in silber, freut sich (fast) jeder Angler drüber!




Ich nicht!


----------



## Ines (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

Ich würde ein Angelgeschäft aufsuchen und mich beraten lassen. Das können die dort im Laden im direkten Kontakt mit dir viel besser als wir hier aus der Ferne.


----------



## Jose (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

ein kleiner praktischer fischschupper für die bärschlein


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*



Jose schrieb:


> ein kleiner praktischer fischschupper für die *bärschlein*



Du denkst an Dich und Ralle, gelle?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*



Ines schrieb:


> Ich würde ein Angelgeschäft aufsuchen und mich beraten lassen. Das können die dort im Laden im direkten Kontakt mit dir viel besser als wir hier aus der Ferne.


 
Klar, das ist die Beste Möglichkeit Ihre Ladenhüter los zu werden.:q

Ungefähr solltest Du dann  schon wissen was Du haben möchtest.


----------



## Ines (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*



> Beste Möglichkeit Ihre Ladenhüter los zu werden


 
Hast du auch wieder recht... :q

A propos - was empfiehlst du denn?


----------



## Elster1968 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

am besten mal die bessere Hälfte deines Vaters (im optimal Fall deine Mudda^) fragen was an Fisch so auf den Teller kommt oder auch geräuchert wurde.
denke dein Paps hat bestimmt Bekannten oder jmd in der Familie der sein Hobby teilt, nr. raus bekommen und anrufen^

ansonsten macht man mit Kleinteile nicht viel verkehrt, wie Karabiner, Wirbel, Haken, Vorfachschnur in verschiedenen Stärken usw

die Idee finde ich richtig gut, besser noch wenn das jmd für mich machen würde


----------



## esgof (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

Hallöschen

Ich habe mal einen Adventskalender gesehen mit Bierdosen,den hätte ich gerne 

Gruß Esgof


----------



## Algon (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*



esgof schrieb:


> Hallöschen
> 
> Ich habe mal einen Adventskalender gesehen mit Bierdosen,den hätte ich gerne
> 
> Gruß Esgof


 
#6
http://static-hahler.codeprobe.de/media/users/paul/Bierkalender.jpg

kann man auch kaufen..... 
http://kalea.at/tag/bierkalender/
http://www.boystoys.de/Biergeschenk....html?XTCsid=8f4c602d53d1e864b29e4ccd51698cf1


MfG Algon


----------



## sbtmtg3007 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. da ist auf jeden Fall was dabei. allerdings werde ich wohl im Internet bestellen müssen, da ich hier kein Angelgeschäft in der direkten Nähe habe, oder zumindest keins kenne.


----------



## Doc Plato (15. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*



> Zitat von *Jose*
> 
> 
> _ein kleiner praktischer fischschupper für die *bärschlein*_







Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du denkst an Dich und Ralle, gelle?




Der Jose fängt doch gar keine Fische! 

*duckundwech*


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (18. November 2010)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*



sbtmtg3007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin hier völlig fachfremd im Forum unterwegs |rotwerden
> 
> ...



Das ist echt schwer, vllt. könntest du mal seine Angelecke / Angelkiste /Lieblingsrute fotografieren?


----------



## myaljoni (2. November 2012)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

Alle Jahre  Wieder 

ich brauche jetzt mal wirklich eure Hilfe. Ich habe hier schon mal nach Hilfe für einen Angler Adventskalender gefragt...(langsam sollte irgendeine Firma das mal einführen  ), damals wusst ich allerdings nicht genau was mein Vater da überhaupt angelt. Irgendwann habe ich einen online Angelshop gefunden der mir was zusammen gestellt und zugeschickt hat und mein Vater hat sich auch drüber gefreut also waren paar brauchbare Sachen dabei.

Dieses Jahr finde ich den Shop nicht mehr, war ein sehr kleiner Shop. Die grösseren haben mir keine Antwort geschickt. Deswegen brauche ich dieses Jahr euch.

Er ist Mitglied im Lippstädter Angelverein, vielleicht sagt das schon einigen etwas und angelt zu 90% an deren verfügbaren seen, öfter höre ich Römersee. Nach hause bringt er zumindest was ich weiss, natürlich Forellen, Karpfen, ab und zu Aale, Welse.  Das sind zumindest die die ich auf jedenfall schon mal hier gesehen habe 

Jetzt seit ihr gefragt. Kann mir jemand allgemein ca 15-24 Teile zusammen stellen: haken, Gummifische etc. 

oder postet einfach einige ultimative Produkte auch eher kleinere Sachen mit denen ihr in letzter Zeit grössere Erfolge hattet oder die für euch unverzichtbar sind.

Die Zusammenstellung sollte ein paar Basics erhalten, es gibt sicher Sachen die man immer wieder nachkauft wie bestimmte Haken aber bitte mit Grösse etc. und, da er so wie so oft in Angelgeschäften einkauft ein paar neue innovative, gerade erschienene sachen. Ich sehe in seinen Angelzeitschriften öfter mal Werbung mit neuen Produkten bzw bekomme auch Mails von camo-tackle in denen neue Produkte angepriesen werden. Leider weiss ich nur nicht wofür das alles ist und was ich brauche.

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich seeeeeeehr dankbar.

Falls sich jemand die Mühe machen würde mir mehrere Sachen zusammen zu stellen, wäre es super wenn ihr die Produkte am besten aus einem Onlineshop als Link hier reinstellt.

Einen Anglershop hab ich nicht in direkter Nähe zudem ist online alles ja etwas günstiger und ich bin Studentin 

Preisrahmen wäre bis max 40€ über jeden Euro weniger würde ich mich freuen, sollten es ein paar Euro mehr sein würd ich es vlt auch noch verkraften.

Ich Danke euch im voraus


----------



## wusel345 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

moin myaljoni,

schau dir mal dieses an: 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SPINNER-BLINKER-WOBBLER-SET-FORELLE-BARSCH-HECHT-KODER-SPINNERSET-RAUBFISCH-/120913055763?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&var=&hash=item1c26fad013

oder:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Grosses-Sortiment-Blinker-Gummifische-und-Wobbler-/110969364612?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&hash=item19d64a2084

oder 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/30-Spinner-im-Set-Angelzubehor-Angelset-Angeln-Blinker-Spoon-fishing-tackele-/120992931390?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&hash=item1c2bbd9e3e

Blinker und Spinner kann man nie genug haben!

Das habe ich auf die Schnelle in der Bucht gefunden. Gib einfach mal Sortiment und Angeln ein und wühle dich durch.

Herzlichen Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Ines (2. November 2012)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*



> schau dir mal dieses an:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/SPINNER-BLINKER-WOBBLER-SET-FORELLE-BARSCH-HECHT-KODER-SPINNERSET-RAUBFISCH-/120913055763?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Fut   ter&var=&hash=item1c26fad013


Also, wenn ich jemand zu beschenken hätte, würde ich das obige Angebot wählen. 5 unterschiedliche Sets reichen für einen Adventskalender, und am 24. liegen dann zwei Spinner hinter dem Türchen.|supergri
Nette Idee übrigens, so ein Angel-Adventskalender.#6


----------



## Ködervorkoster (2. November 2012)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

Moin!
Vielleicht keine "besonders ausgefallene" Idee... aber wie wäre es mit einer vernünftigen Gräten-Pinzette?
Für mich als "Chef-Koch" in Sachen Fisch / grätenfreier Filets (der Kinder wegen) ein wichtiges Utensil & kostet nicht die Welt = ca. 5,- bis 12,- €   #c


----------



## myaljoni (2. November 2012)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

Erstmal vielen Dank an die Antworten bis jetzt:l  ich schaue mir alles mal an aber zum Ebay Angebot...sag mal habt ihr alle direkt drauf geklickt und eingekauft denn unter dem Angebot, dass zitiert wurde ist bereits fast alles ausverkauft nur noch 3 von 10 möglichen Sets verfügbar#t


----------



## Seele (2. November 2012)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

www.eisenbams.de ein Muss für jeden Angler


----------



## Vicky (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

Meint ihr ein Gutschein würde sich als Geschenk beim Angler auch gut machen? Würde dann welche von diesem Shop holen -> http://www.angelplatz.de/coupons 

Jej or nej? Und welcher Wert ist am besten? würde rein theoretisch ab 50€ anfangen


----------



## exil-dithschi (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

absolut, gutschein ist immer gut!
diesen noch nett verpackt, zusammen mit etwas was der angler gerne mag, z.b. ´ne gute flasche schnaps, ein ausgefallenes bier, ´ne zigarre, schoki, usw., top! #6


----------



## Justsu (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angelgeschenke*

Hallo Vicky,

ein Gutschein ist immer ne gute Sache, finde ich! 

Allerings würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle noch einmal genauer über "angelplatz.de" informieren. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass hier im Board oder anderswo mal Kritik gegenüber diesem Shop aufgekommen ist. Ob die berechtigt war/ist kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, denke nur Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------

